
Will Humans Still Drive in an Autonomous Future? - artsandsci
http://www.thedrive.com/opinion/8101/will-humans-still-drive-in-an-autonomous-future
======
spcelzrd
I really hope not. At least not without autonomous controls that prevent human
error, such as collision avoidance.

